# Skin/hair



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello,

I haven't posted in a while. I have a 20 month old male vizsla, beautiful boy, truly the love and joy of our family. I am posting here to ask two questions both related to his hair and skin. I value everyone's knowledge and expertise on this beautiful breed as I have had great experience with my past questions.
My questions:
1- He develops small bumps on his back which are there for a few weeks, I can tell he doesn't like them as he tries to scratch them with his mouth...the bumps turn into a scab, the scab falls off which makes a small patch on his coat and then the hair gradually comes back. This has been going on for the past 6-7 months. The vet saw the first one which coincided the time we neutered him. The vet didn't think much of the bump nor the scab, but it keeps coming back. What is it? How can I prevent it?

2- He has some kind of allergy going on at the same time; a few weeks ago he had a bad overall allergic reaction which we figured might have been due to to change in detergent. We did 3 days of Benadryl and that helped. For the past week, he has some skin allergy which presents as small bumps on his back, upper thigh and rumps. I gave him Benadryl for a few days but the bumps are still there, albeit smaller and not as bad as the first time. 

He eats Acana cobb chicken and green, we stopped giving him grasslands as we figured maybe that contributed to his allergy. He was eating mix of the two for a few weeks before his first allergy started. 
I appreciate any suggestions/advice.
Thanks,

PS: I realize similar question has been asked by other V-owners, but the responses were a bit confusing to be honest, some were dated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can only say what has worked for me in the past. I've had to go with a simple ingredients, grain free, fish based protein. 
Then watch/limit what treats were given. 

I've had allergic bumps turn into a skin infection, due to scratching. The skin infection looked like tiny bumps across the back, and/or on top of the head. Around of antibiotics, and would rinse the dog daily with a betadine rinse. Cut the rinse down to a couple times a week, once bumps are gone.
The rinse is just warm water mixed with betadine, until it's the color of tea.
I also do weekly baths with Miconahex shampoo + triz. They also make a spray, and if I notice the dog itching. I with use the spray in that area. I use to get the shampoo, and spray from the vet, but it's cheaper to buy in Amazon. 
I also travel with Vetericyn Hydro gel spray. I use it after they have been running in the fields on scrapes, or swim in questionable water. I spray it in on feet, legs, stomach, and rub it through the coat with my hands. I also keep benadryl in my bag, for any reaction, to any thing in the field.
Being proactive has help. Instead of being reactive once some thing happens.


----------

